# G10 Ocularis



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I'm a big fan of the Ocularis with a couple of poly and aluminum models. I wanted to add to the stable and make myself a nice laminated one. So I gave SimpleShot a call and asked to see if they could make an Ocularis aluminum core since it's not offered on their website. Well, I got lucky. They just happened to have one to spare from a project they were working on.

I couldn't get to making it for a while as it's been too cold out at my work space. Then when we got a warm spurt, I couldn't locate the core for a couple of days of on and off searching the house. Well, I finally got to put it together. It's a 1/8 inch aluminum core, with .030 black G10 spacers, and 3/16 inch blue G10 scales. Total thickness, 5/8th inch. It took three days to put together as I had to wait for the epoxy to dry over night while laminating.

I'm really happy with the way it came out, but I think it needs a little bit to stand out. I'll probably add a steel lanyard tube and then find something to put in the center as a logo.

ShootnCoastie


----------



## Oahu1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Sweet, I like the color you chose.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice !


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Score! You did a great job.

Florida Forks


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

NICE!


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Looks great! The colors are nice.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

:thumbsup: great!!

Take care

Volp


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Looks very nice!  Way to go!


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Very nice!
I love G10. For me it's the perfect slingshot material.
Perfect job!
Good shoot, Stefan


----------



## sidehacker (Nov 29, 2015)

Real nice. I like the "other than black" color.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Well done man! I don't think it needs anything more -- the blue/metal really pops, it's clean and classy, really a beautifully done shooter.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments guys. I took a sanding sponge to it to break off some of the hard corners after routing. I've got to head back to Home Depot for a different grit. I've got a little bit more smoothening and blending to get it to look and feel right.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

that is SOOO PRETTY!!! kills me!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Very well done..I like it just the way it is now..I would not add any thing too it..Just enjoy shooting....*

*OM*


----------



## Can Cutta (May 31, 2016)

Very nice! It's one of my favorite slingshots as well. I just gave this one to my mom. It is an acrylic core with kirinite scales.


----------



## Can Cutta (May 31, 2016)

Another shot


----------



## Can Cutta (May 31, 2016)




----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

Actually love this ,it looks stunning! I'm thinking if getting a ocularis ,worth the buy?

Scout$hooter


----------



## Can Cutta (May 31, 2016)

Definitely worth it!


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Can Cutta,

That came out real nice. I've been looking at some Kirinite sheets for a slingshot build. It's pricey stuff, but the looks are worth it.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I didn't think it could get any better then your first one...but this second one is even nicer in my eyes. The fact that you have if fo your mom, makes it even cooler.

Great work.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

brucered said:


> I didn't think it could get any better then your first one...but this new one, WOW.
> 
> The fact that you have it to your Mom, makes it even cooler.
> 
> Great work.


----------



## Can Cutta (May 31, 2016)

Thanks! She was definitely liking it. And yes, it is very pricey. I also have some of the green glow in the dark,and toxic green and black. I'll post some pictures soon.


----------

